

Ask HN: What will life on Earth be like in 2030? - rblion

Just curious, this question has been on my mind a lot lately. Looking at recent world events and the pace of change in my lifetime (23.5 years), I just feel like we haven&#x27;t seen anything yet. I wonder how we will apply science and technology to solve problems that affect the entire biosphere. I wonder how and when we will terraform another world&#x2F;moon, when we will find life on an exoplanet, and when we will reach another star.
======
Eva_Peron
I am more concerned with 2038, when the memory on time_t runs out. I plan to
be stocking up on baked beans prior to then. :-)

------
slater
It will be more polluted, and have more unhealthy people.

Terraforming worlds / moons? Not in our lifetime.

~~~
rblion
I wonder if that 'garbage-eating' bacteria will help reduce landfill sizes.
I'm an optimist but I wonder how will dodge the bullet of a few billion more
people wanting to live like Americans. We dont have the resources to sustain
that kind of growth without major consequences.

